# "Live Oak" - Availability, Species, and Demand?



## bradlyb (Jul 22, 2013)

I have a few questions regarding live oak leaves. Here on the central coast of California we have copious amounts of a species called Coast live oak, or Quercus agrifolia. I collected a bunch of it recently for some of my isopod cultures and it got me wondering.










What type of live oak is most commonly sought for vivariums? I know that Coast Live Oaks support a large amount of microfauna, but the tannins might be lower then the typical oak used (as the native Americans widely used the acorns from these trees because the tannins in them are lower then other species.)

Is there any demand for coast live oak? It would be nice to be able to trade it for plants!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Southern Live Oak is always sought after, but, any oak leaf is desirable. Your leaves look very nice. 

I think there is always a demand. Especially during the spring and summer months when fallen leaves are gone on the east coast. Or even winter time, when leaves are covered by snow in the NE. Maybe consider stocking up offering them in the off seasons (or right now lol). 

You want leaves that have fallen and are dried rather than juicy green ones right off the trees. Also, you need to be able to guarantee that they are pesticide, herbicide and fertilizer free.


----------



## bradlyb (Jul 22, 2013)

The great thing about oak leaves here is that they are plentiful and abundant nearly year round. (Also not as nice when as a kid you had to rake the driveway and fill a yard waste bin every week!)


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

There's a market for it post them, and see what happens...


----------



## bradlyb (Jul 22, 2013)

Well, I need 2 more posts to fill that silly 25 post minimum!

(Even though I have been a lurker for about a year, I usually have little to add to conversations, and never needed to really ask anything because even though I have had TONS of questions I have found all of my answers as I know how to use the search function  )


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

bradlyb said:


> Well, I need 2 more posts to fill that silly 25 post minimum!
> 
> (Even though I have been a lurker for about a year, I usually have little to add to conversations, and never needed to really ask anything because even though I have had TONS of questions I have found all of my answers as I know how to use the search function  )


well then, what kind of frogs do you have?


----------



## bradlyb (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks for asking good sir!

I have a group of 5 borja ridge vents I locally picked up a few weeks ago. The are UE line F1's. I love these guys!

I was told they are really shy and I am surprised with how bold they actually are. I heavily trimmed the tank when I got them and now I always see at least one on or near the front glass, and a couple hanging out in or on the bromeliad on their tank. They are still on the 10g grow out tank I purchased then in.

Phone pics...

































I'll be looking for more frogs (I really want tadpoles!) soon once I finish some of the many tanks I now own... Here is my first viv I recently finished, pre planting:










It's a test viv, only 10 gallons with lots of foam and cement work. I'll be posting a full build thread soon!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Beautiful frogs! Grats!


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Coastal Live Oak makes great leaf litter. I prefer it over the eastern species because the curled edges hold a little water and create more empty space in the leaf litter.

The going rate is about $5 for a gallon bag of cleaned/boiled/baked live oak leaves. So if it is worth your time and effort, there is definitely a market for it. You're just not gonna get rich selling it.

For me, even though I usually charge $5-$10 for my plants, I would generally trade two plants for a bag of oak leaf litter (even though I can collect my own) just because collecting, cleaning, etc. is not one of my favorite things to do.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I love California live oak for leaf litter and isopod cultures! I too prefer it for the curled edges, sometimes I top it or intermix with larger leaf litter like Madrone, magnolia or sea grape. Long lasting, great structure! I use it for tadpoles as well


----------



## bradlyb (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks for the information!

I am not planning on getting rich off of leaf litter. In the last few months I have spent a lot of money on everything from tanks (and all of the silicone, great stuff, razor blades, tape, foam, and dozens of other things that add up quickly,) to frogs, lights, supplements etc. I still have only a fraction of what I want and need.

It would just be nice to offset some costs in the future. It's good to know I can supply something of relative value to the community, and in turn I can put it towards trades or directly forward supplies and frogs.

(Edit to say that's 25 posts! I'll have leaf litter for sale in about a week)


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

frogparty said:


> I love California live oak for leaf litter and isopod cultures! I too prefer it for the curled edges, sometimes I top it or intermix with larger leaf litter like Madrone, magnolia or sea grape. Long lasting, great structure! I use it for tadpoles as well


I agree. I like to mix it with small magnolia leaves and Southern (Florida) live oak leaves (which are very flat w/no lobes). It makes lots of hiding places/hunting grounds for microfauna and froglets. It fills in the gaps between the magnolia leaves very well.
If you boil them to help sanitize them, keep the water to make tadpole tea.


----------

